# First Allied ace of ww2



## kiwimac (Mar 6, 2004)

Flying Officer Edgar James, 'Cobber', Kain









> Cobber' Kain was born in Hastings on 27 June 1918. Following school, he worked as a clerk in his father's warehousing business in Wellington.
> 
> In 1936 he obtained his private pilot's licence with the Wellington Aero Club before leaving New Zealand in November for London to join the RAF. Kain began his flying training in January 1937 and in late November was posted to 73 Squadron. Re-equipped with Hurricanes in 1938, the squadron was fully operational by March 1939 and on 24 August was ordered to mobilise for war.
> 
> ...








Kiwimac


----------



## nutter (Mar 7, 2004)

thanx mate a very good read


----------



## aussie jim (Mar 10, 2004)

Cobber Cain and his Hurricane ..what a legend


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 12, 2004)

Another good read here 8) 

But I wonder how many Kills he would of got if he didn't die  

Hot Space


----------



## cihset (Sep 1, 2004)

Enlighten me, but wouldn't Stanislav Skalski be the first allied ace since he downed more than five planes in the battle of Poland?
(he also later flew for RAF)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2004)

post his story and we'll see, unfortunatly i know very little about aces................


----------



## cihset (May 2, 2005)

"In September 1939, Skalski reached "ace status", by personally downing 6 German aircraft (1 Ju 86, 2 Do 17, 1 Ju 87, 2 Hs 126), plus 1 Hs 126 shared with another pilot. Furthermore, he damaged another three planes (1 Bf 109, 1 Hs 126, 1 Ju 87). Skalski flew his last sortie with his P-11c on 16 September. The next day he fled the country, as did several other Polish pilots, to Rumania, and from there to fight in France and England. "

http://www.elknet.pl/acestory/skalski/skalski.htm


----------



## P-Popsie (Oct 29, 2008)

Outstanding gentelmen { and or Ladies off course } The NZ pilot i had heard of only marginally and the polish pilot i had never heard of. More unsung hero's from the counless ranks of unsung hero's.


----------

